# CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings 
A big congratulations goes out to Cristie Kerr for winning the Lorena Ochoa Invitational. Cristie finished one stroke ahead of Inbee Park and Angela Stanford, to win for the first time since 2010.

This week the tour moves back to the United States for the playing of the CME Titleholders Championship.
This tournament is very unique as its field is made up of the 3 highest finishers (not already qualified), from the first 26 events of the year.

This is the 27th and final tournament of the year. Here are some key details:

Course: The Twin Eagles Club
Location: Naples, Florida
Defending Champion: Hee Young Park
Winning Score: 71-69-69-70 = (-9)

Final Field: 73 players
Par: 36/36=72
Yardage: Not currently available
Purse: $1,5000,000

I will post the pairings as soon as they become available.

In spite of the limited field, this will be one of the strongest fields of the season. The top 26 players on the LPGA Priority List, and 18 of the top 20 players in the world will be teeing it up. 

Here are the television times:

Nov 15 - GC 1:30 PM-4:00 PM EST
Nov 16 - GC 1:30 PM-4:00 PM EST
Nov 17 - GC 1:30 PM-4:00 PM EST
Nov 18 - GC 1:30 PM-4:00 PM EST

For more on this tournament and other LPGA news:
Mostly Harmless: CME Group Titleholders Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round pairings:


*Redirection link removed- Please post the body of your article here. Golf Forum Staff*


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This is about as close as the LPGA gets to me. I wonder if I can find time to get to the other coast?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

DennisM said:


> This is about as close as the LPGA gets to me. I wonder if I can find time to get to the other coast?


If you can, do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

Suzann Pettersen -6 F 
1 So Yeon Ryu -6 F 
1 Sun Young Yoo -6 F 
4 Cristie Kerr -5 F 
4 Lindsey Wright -5 F 
4 Na Yeon Choi -5 F 
4 Karine Icher -5 F 
8 Brittany Lincicome -4 F 
8 Julieta Granada -4 F 
8 Lizette Salas -4 F 
8 Jiyai Shin -4 F 
12 Karrie Webb -3 F 
12 Anna Nordqvist -3 F 
12 Cindy LaCrosse -3 F 
12 Danielle Kang -3 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Leaders after round 2.

1 Ai Miyazato -10 F 
2 Na Yeon Choi -9 F 
3 Sun Young Yoo -8 F 
4 Brittany Lincicome -7 F 
4 Karine Icher -7 F 
4 Suzann Pettersen -7 F 
7 Sandra Gal -6 F 
7 Karrie Webb -6 F 
7 So Yeon Ryu -6 F 
10 Caroline Hedwall -5 F 
10 Shanshan Feng -5 F 
10 Anna Nordqvist -5 F 
10 Lizette Salas -5 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the third round. 

1 Na Yeon Choi -12 F 
2 Ai Miyazato -11 F 
3 So Yeon Ryu -10 F 
4 Karine Icher -9 F 
4 Brittany Lincicome -9 F 
6 Shanshan Feng -8 F 
6 Anna Nordqvist -8 F 
8 Beatriz Recari -7 F 
8 Brittany Lang -7 F 
8 Karrie Webb -7 F 
8 Suzann Pettersen -7 F 
12 Julieta Granada -6 F 
12 Sandra Gal -6 F 
14 Azahara Munoz -5 F 
14 In-Kyung Kim -5 F 
14 Sun Young Yoo -5 F


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

Na Yeon Choi -14 F 
2 So Yeon Ryu -12 F 
3 Brittany Lincicome -11 F 
4 Karrie Webb -10 F 
5 Ai Miyazato -9 F 
6 Karine Icher -8 F 
7 Cristie Kerr -7 F 
7 Azahara Munoz -7 F 
7 Anna Nordqvist -7 F 
7 Shanshan Feng -7 F 
11 Inbee Park -6 F 
11 Lizette Salas -6 F 
11 Caroline Hedwall -6 F 
14 Danielle Kang -5 F 
14 Cindy LaCrosse -5 F 
14 Sandra Gal -5 F 
14 Beatriz Recari -5 F


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Tony!


----------

